# where to search for show carts?



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi, where do find show carts and harnesses for your pony? I tried googling pony carts but didn't find much. I remember seeing a gorgeous western show harness once but cannot remember now what the website was. We've just gotten the pony, 40 inches, started driving. She's black, very pretty head, I think and I'd like to find the right cart and harness to really show her off. 😉 thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

What kind of driving are you doing? 

Do you want to show at mini shows, or ADS pleasure shows, or CDE's, or open shows, or all of them?

Do you want to go down the road, or drive in the arena, or go down trails, or all of the above?

How much do you want to spend?

All of these determine what type of cart you need or want. You can find some on Craigs list, but you need to know what you are looking at, or you could go to John Greenall's website, or Driving Essentials.

Hope this helps!


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you. She's not a mini, she's 40 inches so mini shows are out , I think mostly local pleasure driving shows, at least to start with. She's a very sensible level headed pony so if we move up in competition ok, we'll just see where it goes. I just wanted to find a site for show harnesses. She as a black leather,with brass and patent leather trim . Nice harness but she's black.I want something that will stand out on her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Before anyone asks why did you buy black then? Got a deal on CL when we were talking about cart training her She's 6 yrs old and also being trained along with her 5 yr old owner for all around pleasure pony.I'm so proud of this little mare, she'll make the effort for whatever you ask of her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I've seen some really nice carts on buggy.com. that is the Justin carriage works sight. I've never bought from them, but it sure looks nice to me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Just looked at driving essentials website and found a harness I'm in love with! Thank you for pointing me to this website it'll probably be next year before I can buy this one, but that's ok, she's only taken her first drive so we have time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Since you are in NC, you should call Claudette at Country Carriages. I think she makes her own harness. She is quite helpful!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Not really an answer to your question, but I would stick with a black harness. This will really show off your horses features since looking at the contrasting colors won't be distracting. If you need accents I'd get a colored harness pads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poppygirl (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi, thanks for this thread. I purchased a Gypsy Vanner this spring and she is now 1 1/2 yrs. old. I showed her in the show ring this year (all new to me as I am a western trail rider) but since I couldn't do much I thought I would show her and she did amazing. I plan to teach her to drive and show at driving a cart also. Any advice is helpful. I will look at the sites you recommended above as well.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Poppygirl we need photos!


----------

